# Turbo Specilties manifold



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

does anyone know anything about the Turbo Specialties turbo manifold. its made of cast iron, and is a short manifold, not a log. i found it here 

www.importperformanceparts.net

go to nissan (on the left hand) > Turbo exhaust manifolds (on the right) > Turbo specialties > and you will see one listed for $339

any thoughts are welcome and thanks in advance... as always :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

oh and i just forgot, what about this manifold from JGS Precision. Its dissassembled and i believe its a non-log manifold as well

linky is here:

http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html

its called the stage 1.4 and you have to weld it together. opinions anyone??

i know there will be people telling me to get the hotshot, but its too much $$$$, there are other great alternatives, and i just wanna know what you guys think about these alternatives 

as always and again, thanks :fluffy:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the turbo specialties manifold for the GA is not pictured, I'd assume it's a log manifold. The JGS is clearly a log manifold, not sure what your looking at... Anyway the JGS manifold is a decent manifold however the welding will cost you some $$. I would rather see someone with the JGS manifold than the other...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

my friend who owns broadway performance can do the welding, he's a pro (he's built 9 sec dsm's) and he has built bullet-proof turbo manifolds. he said he would hook me up royally.

are you sure the Turbo Specialties is a log? what about the JGS, its a stage 1.4 ??? i figure its a non log manifold


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> my friend who owns broadway performance can do the welding, he's a pro (he's built 9 sec dsm's) and he has built bullet-proof turbo manifolds. he said he would hook me up royally.
> 
> are you sure the Turbo Specialties is a log? what about the JGS, its a stage 1.4 ??? i figure its a non log manifold


Do you know what a log manifold is? The protech manifold is an example of a log manifold, there is nothing wrong with log manifolds... 

I am not SURE about the turbo specialties however how do you know what it is given they don't have pics. Honestly I cannot see a company producing a NON-log manifold for an application such as the GA16. I'd contact turbo specialties directly. 

As for the JGS manifold the stage 1.4 means they give you different weld el's so that you can try and make a non-log manifold. But it is starting from scratch it is not pre-set in any way shape or form. 

If your friend builds 9 second DSM's I am sure he can source the weld el's for you and save you from buying them from JGS, then you can jst use the JGS head flange....


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i know what a log mani. is, i would like something that has better flow of exhaust gases so the turbo spools quicker, something like the hotshot design. i asked my friend if he could make a manifold for me, he said he's never made one for my car, and didn't like the idea of using my car as a gunea pig. he would weld the peices together though


----------

